# Munich Sceanic Drive to Innsbruck and Venice



## Michael McHale (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, I'm a new member and picking up my new BMW 335i coupe in Munich on Nov. 10th.
Can anyone tell me the most sceanic drive from Munich to Innsbruck and then from Innsbruck to Venice? Looking for actual route numbers and specifics.
Thanks. Also, will I need to get snow tires that early in Nov???? I'm concerned about taking the extra effort of swaping tires.
Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

the fastest is the autobahn to Fussen and then a pass over into Innsbruck.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

you may want to look around here a bit, I am sure you can find some stuff or even try the viamichelin.com site for routes. 

If you are planning on driving to Venice in one day on a scenic route you have another thing coming; not going to happen. What does your itinerary look like and places you would like to go. Innsbruck is nothing special and I would recommend nearby Hall over it. In route you may also want to visit the castles etc. In early November driving through/over the Alps you may encounter some snow and I believe are required to have appropriate tires from November onwards. There are a lot of threads on this so SEARCH will be a good friend to have! Spend a few hours lurking/searching and you will be able to plan and answer most questions! Most people will not plan your trip for you and honestly that is half the fun when you do it yourself.

Best of luck!:thumbup:


----------



## cog_bimmer (Dec 30, 2006)

we just took ED of 335 coupe and drove from Munich to Salzburg, then next day took Grossglockner to Bolzano, and then through Dolomites through Cortina D'Ampezzo and on to Venice - hard to imagine a more scenic route, but we took the time

above 1700 meters, ran into snow on both mountain stretches, even though it was end of September


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

am_ver said:


> the fastest is the autobahn to Fussen and then a pass over into Innsbruck.


No, No, No! Fussen would be a huge detour, but fine if you want to make a full day of it and visit Neuschwanstein & Hohenschwangau. Then, yes, you would take the Fernpass via Reutte to Telfs and on to Innsbruck.

However, you probably meant the Autobahn to Garmisch, not Fuessen, and then the Zirlerberg down into the Inn Valley and Innsbruck.

That is about the same in time as going on the Autobahn Munich-Kufstein-Innsbruck and, yes, more scenic.

If you have time, the most scenic route is to Starnberg (Stop) and then take the road along the shores of the Starnergersee down to Seeshaupt. Across to Penzberg and then South, (especially beautiful in October/November when the leaves are very colorful) to the Kochelsee and Walchensee lakes and down to Wallgau and Mittenwald (Stop). Over the Austrian border to Seefeld (Stop) and down the Zirlerberg mountain road (Stop for photos) to Innsbruck.


----------

